# Freelancer für Kundenunterstützung bei S7 Programmierung gesucht



## cbokholt (31 Mai 2016)

Hallo,

als Hersteller von Kommunikationskomponenten (Profibus, PROFINET, CAN, etc.) für Simatic Steuerungen werden wir von unseren Kunden häufig gefragt ob wir nicht auch gleich die Programmierung für die Produkte ausführen können. Da das nicht unser Kerngeschäft ist und unsere Ressourcen auch natürlich beschränkt sind, suchen wir Firmen oder Freelancer, die das mit unseren Kunden durchführen können.

Wir würden dabei nur den Kontakt vermitteln und mit Produktsupport und ggf. Testprodukten aushelfen. 
Die Geschäftsbeziehung würden Sie direkt mit dem Kunden aufbauen...

Voraussetzung wären gute Kentnisse in Step 7 für S7-300 und S7-1500 sowie Kenntnisse der Bussysteme, vorrangig PROFINET und CANopen aber auch Profibus, ModbusTCP, EthernetIP, EtherCAT, etc.

Bei Interesse bitte mit mir Kontakt aufnehmen.

Carsten Bokholt


----------



## Markus (31 Mai 2016)

Hallo Carsten,

ich habe das mal verschoben - Ordnung muss sein 
Und ja ich/wir hätten Interesse.


----------



## ronnie.b (10 Juni 2016)

Hallo Carsten,
hab dir eine Nachricht geschrieben.


----------

